# big Jake



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

I've been watching Jake the last two days here in Greece and I'm really impressed with what I've seen.
I think he's going to be one of the best players at the European champioship this September in Sweden but you guys seem to have written him off.
So what is the deal with Jake? Will your coach give him a chance to play? Because from what I've seen Jake is really unstoppable if he's given the ball. 

If you're not planning to give him a chance maybe you should trade him to a team like Portland who needs a C really badly.


----------



## farbror (Jul 31, 2003)

Then my question to you is who has Big Jake been playing for the last two days? Probably not Shaq. He has a big body but dosen't have big basketball IQ, yet. The guy has gotten three years to prove himself. His career averages are barely 6 points and 5 rebounds. Coming from a guy that size. Thats no good.

Letus give him this year to prove himself. If he dosen't, I don't think he will play in the NBA much more. 

Blazers would be pretty dumb to pick him in front of Dale Davis by the way


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

well ok Bulgaria and Australia don't have any good centers but on Sunday Greece was playing against Serbia-Montenegro and we won by 20 mainly because of Jake's work inside the paint. 
Noone on Serbia's team could stop him. He was blocking shots right and left and Drobjnak (who started for Seattle this year) got really angry once when Jake blocked his shot. I guess he didn't expect Jake to be that good either.
Serbia's other centers were Koturovic who I geuess you might have seen last at the Wolrd champioship last summer in Indianapolis and their back-ups were Perovic (who is considered a lottery pick next year) and Ascrabic. Cabarkapa by the way wasn't playing, he was sitting on he bench.
He even blocked a shot by Stojakovic. 

I really think your coach has been really harsh on him. Skiles was giving him minutes but your new coach seems to prefer american players.

As for Dale Davis he isn't getting any younger so I think he could be a good addition for that team.


----------



## farbror (Jul 31, 2003)

If what you are saying is true Jakes offseason must have done him good. The only reason Johnson hasen't played him is because he's been injuryplagued. He brakes all the time. The guy is young. I think he can get a lot better. But he has problems getting healthy. 

It's true that Dale Davis isn't getting any younger but he is still better than Jake. He is not gonna solve their inside problems. There are a lot of other teams that are much worse of inside than Portland.


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

Let's hope this is true.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

If he has improved as much as qwertyu said, Suns will then have a pretty good (and young) line-up and can look forward to another playoff trip!


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

yep Greece just won Italy too with 80-59.

Tsakalidis had another great game and was along with Fotsis the best players.

You'll hear more about him when the European champioship starts in September in Sweden.


----------

